# man cooks and eats pet pitbull!!!



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Man eats dog - Yahoo! News UK

Cant believe this. What has the world come too!!


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> Man eats dog - Yahoo! News UK
> 
> Cant believe this. What has the world come too!!


Someone should ship this a**hole off to HLS for vivasection to teach him a lesson !


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

testmg80 said:


> Someone should ship this a**hole off to HLS for vivasection to teach him a lesson !


Try getting things in perspective. Different cultures have different ideas about what they consider to be acceptable to eat. Im sure there's meat you eat that other cultures would find unnacceptable.


----------



## DobermanVincent (Aug 15, 2009)

Dogs are mans best friend and there not killed humane by them scumbags.


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Personally i could not do that!
My dogs become a family member!
But different cultures have different ways! Guess i won't be moving there any time soon!
To me that would be like eating one of your family members!
Sandy


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

That is so nasty. How can anyone eat thier best friend. Dogs our family members. Was this guy really starving. How on earth can this happen?


----------



## Deerhounder (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is another report on the same incident.

Dogs on barbies 'not pets' - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

what a sick and twisted man


----------



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to sort of repeat- rephrase- what I said in the other thread about this. 

I would never eat a dog, especially not my dogs. However, not everybody in this world views dogs the same way we do. To us, they are friends and family. To some, they are food. This man is most likely not "sick and twisted", as you say. If he is, then everybody who eats meat is sick and twisted (actually, there are people who think that eating any animal is wrong). 

The dog was obviously not his best friend. Obviously not "family." Not everybody views dogs as family members. We need to not let our emotions and attachments to our own pets call the judgment here.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

puppy said:


> I'm going to sort of repeat- rephrase- what I said in the other thread about this.
> 
> I would never eat a dog, especially not my dogs. However, not everybody in this world views dogs the same way we do. To us, they are friends and family. To some, they are food. This man is most likely not "sick and twisted", as you say. If he is, then everybody who eats meat is sick and twisted (actually, there are people who think that eating any animal is wrong).
> 
> The dog was obviously not his best friend. Obviously not "family." Not everybody views dogs as family members. We need to not let our emotions and attachments to our own pets call the judgment here.


So true and well said.


----------

